# Steinberger Guitars



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Who own's, or has ever owned or played a Steinberger? Some reviews or comments?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm curious too. I like the idea of them and the ones I've played were pretty good. A few years ago I had a headless "Headway" bass modeled after the Steinberger and I regret selling it now. 

The current Steinbergers advertised in the guitar press, especially the extended scale one with integral capo look pretty cool. 

Anyone?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't tried one since the early days. I tried one of the headless black models with EMGs and it was among the best instruments I have EVER played before or since.

The only reason I didn't buy it on the spot was price.


As I recall (and it was some time ago) it was beautiful to play and responsive as he11. I remember thinking how much better it was than any Strat or LP I had played or owned.

Of course, as evidenced by the less than spectacular sales of the headless/bodyless models I was in the minority.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Excellent guitars, at least the originals. The new ones are good for the price though. Having no headstock is great, and I dont understand the Speedloaders keeping the headstock, because they have the opportunity to lose it............


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I've never gotten to play one, always wanted to. I used to watch Fleabay hoping for a good deal to pop up on an 80's original, but it seems those ones fetch pretty good coin.

http://www.steinberger.com/history.aspx


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I owned a Hohner (copy) back in the mid nineties. It played allright, but I could never get used to the physical nothingness. When I play, I sometimes pull the guitar in tight and you can't do it with this body style.

On th up side, you could play it in the car.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> On th up side, you could play it in the car.


Cool idea! While I'm driving watching a DVD as usual, in between calls and Blackberry emails, I could be playing guitar! 

Does anyone make a hand wired tube amp that runs on 12v and fits in the dashboard?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robboman said:


> Cool idea! While I'm driving watching a DVD as usual, in between calls and Blackberry emails, I could be playing guitar!
> 
> Does anyone make a hand wired tube amp that runs on 12v and fits in the dashboard?


Are you insane? Do you realize how dangerous this is?


(you could spill your cappuccino):smile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Robboman said:


> Does anyone make a hand wired tube amp that runs on 12v and fits in the dashboard?


Actually: yes.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Are you insane? Do you realize how dangerous this is?
> 
> 
> (you could spill your cappuccino):smile:



Or more importantly, it's dangerous cuz ya might spill yer beer!!! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Robboman said:


> Cool idea! While I'm driving watching a DVD as usual, in between calls and Blackberry emails, I could be playing guitar!
> 
> Does anyone make a hand wired tube amp that runs on 12v and fits in the dashboard?


 
I would have had the guitar plugged into a playbus with headphones on.

Anyone remember the playbus?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep, I used to have a PlayBus back in the mid 80's. For anybody unfamiliar with it, it was Boss' answer to Tom Scholzs Rockman. 



Hamm Guitars said:


> I would have had the guitar plugged into a playbus with headphones on.
> 
> Anyone remember the playbus?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, not a Steinberger per se but I do have a Cort bass with a "Licensed By Steinberger" bridge and tuner which I bought it back in 1985 for $250.00. I'll be taking a picture of it along with my other guitars sometime in the future.



GuitarsCanada said:


> Who own's, or has ever owned or played a Steinberger? Some reviews or comments?


----------

